# Was CSI on Sunday 10/26 in Central time zone?



## bgc

It was scheduled for 9:30p Central, football went 1/2 long so it would have started at 10p Central, but my local news came on at that time instead.


----------



## stevewjackson

Late word from CBS was that the East/Central zones would have NO episode of CSI. I'll be watching with interest to see how they handle the rebroadcast since the other two zones (presumably) saw it on schedule.


----------



## phox_mulder

stevewjackson said:


> Late word from CBS was that the East/Central zones would have NO episode of CSI. I'll be watching with interest to see how they handle the rebroadcast since the other two zones (presumably) saw it on schedule.


Mountain and Pacific aired a rerun of CSI.

New episode that was supposed to be shown will most likely be on next Sunday, so check your ToDo lists to make sure it records as it may not since your recorder of choice thought it recorded that episode yesterday.

phox


----------



## bgc

phox_mulder said:


> check your ToDo lists to make sure it records as it may not since your recorder of choice thought it recorded that episode yesterday.
> 
> phox


Thanks for the replies, I will check to make sure it records next week. I had to check because I wouldn't put it past the local station to just not show it.


----------



## kettledrum

I went to watch this last night and got the news instead. I thought it was odd since the football was only over by a half hour. They have half hour over runs all of the time. 

Then, I thought it might have been a ploy by my local station only to mess with CBS because they just lost their license (effective beginning of next year), but then I look on here and elsewhere and find out it was all of Eastern and Central that got the boot.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes was scheduled to start at 7:30PM in the Eastern Time Zone.

It started at 8:01PM.

Which meant Madame Secretary started at 9:01PM, and The Good Wife at 10:01PM.

If they'd showed CSI, the 11PM local news (and all the local ads the stations sell that run in that newscast) wouldn't air until just after midnight.

When the audience (of people who have to get up and go to work on Monday mornings so that they can afford to spend money with those local advertisers) would have been much smaller.

This way the 11PM local news actually got to start at just after 11PM.

Keeping the local affiliates happier.


----------



## Hercules67

Yeap, it threw me off, and I missed the news. (Don't watch CSI.)


----------



## kettledrum

Are we headed for the same possibility this week with the late NFL game not starting until 4:25pm this afternoon?


----------



## CraigK

phox_mulder said:


> Mountain and Pacific aired a rerun of CSI.
> 
> New episode that was supposed to be shown will most likely be on next Sunday, so check your ToDo lists to make sure it records as it may not since your recorder of choice thought it recorded that episode yesterday.
> 
> phox


Here in Seattle the episode for October 26th was labeled as "Girls Gone Wilder", but what was really broadcast was a rerun of an earlier, related episode "Girls Gone Wild" from last season. That was confusing.

I see the guide data shows this week as "Girls Gone Wilder" again and is on my ToDo list.


----------



## JohnS-MI

kettledrum said:


> Are we headed for the same possibility this week with the late NFL game not starting until 4:25pm this afternoon?


Yes, game has overrun with half the 4th Q to play at the time it should have ended. Pad anything on CBS tonight. The amount of overrun will determine whether they show CSI, I suppose.


----------



## jay_man2

I figured when CSI moved to Sunday night that would be the end for me, as it's been for other shows in that time slot. Just not worth the effort.


----------



## dswallow

CSI will not air again this week on eastern/central time zone stations. CBS's post didn't mention mountain/pacific getting a rerun so they might be seeing a new episode. Who knows. #SickofCBSSundays


----------



## lpwcomp

They're trying again this Sunday (11/9) but this time TMS has not (yet?) assigned it a new programId so an FRO SP will not automatically schedule it.

It amazes me that CBS continues to allocate only 3 hours for the late game.


----------



## kettledrum

Fox has the NFL doubleheader this weekend, and the only late game airing on CBS starts at 4:05, instead of 4:25. Although padding will probably be necessary, I'd be willing to gamble that CSI actually airs this week.


----------



## lpwcomp

kettledrum said:


> Fox has the NFL doubleheader this weekend, and the only late game airing on CBS starts at 4:05, instead of 4:25. Although padding will probably be necessary, I'd be willing to gamble that CSI actually airs this week.


Yes, it's an earlier start time for the game but there is also the "normal" 7PM start time for prime time programming.

I agree that CSI will probably finally air the scheduled episode but no way will it start on time. Pad everything on CBS by an hour.


----------



## SueAnn

Are they trying to kill off CSI ?


----------



## lambertman

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, it's an earlier start time for the game but there is also the "normal" 7PM start time for prime time programming.
> 
> I agree that CSI will probably finally air the scheduled episode but no way will it start on time. Pad everything on CBS by an hour.


CBS will only show a 4:05 Eastern game to certain markets tomorrow - Most of the Eastern/Central markets will have a 1 PM game.

The 4:05 is Denver-Oakland - will air in Indy, ATL, TB, Jax, Dallas and NO per the506.com.


----------



## That Don Guy

The four remaining CBS national NFL doubleheaders this season (that will cause the 30-minute shift) are on November 23 and 30, and December 21 and 28. I am not quite sure which January dates will have the shift; I'm pretty sure one of January 4 and 11 will and the other will not (usually, Fox gets the 4:00 game on one week and CBS does on the other), and I think January 18 will be either a time shift or a complete pre-emption. (The Super Bowl is on NBC this year.)


----------



## lpwcomp

That Don Guy said:


> The four remaining CBS national NFL doubleheaders this season (that will cause the 30-minute shift) are on November 23 and 30, and December 21 and 28. I am not quite sure which January dates will have the shift; I'm pretty sure one of January 4 and 11 will and the other will not (usually, Fox gets the 4:00 game on one week and CBS does on the other), and I think January 18 will be either a time shift or a complete pre-emption. (The Super Bowl is on NBC this year.)


The problem with CBS is that 30 minutes usually isn't enough.


----------



## dswallow

lpwcomp said:


> The problem with CBS is that 30 minutes usually isn't enough.


The problem is that 30 minutes is almost never enough. And when in rare cases it is, they seem to decide to start the programming early sometimes, so you then miss out on the first minute or two.

There's some people at CBS that need to be blacklisted from ever working in network television.


----------



## astrohip

dswallow said:


> The problem is that 30 minutes is almost never enough. And when in rare cases it is, *they seem to decide to start the programming early sometimes, so you then miss out on the first minute or two.
> *
> There's some people at CBS that need to be blacklisted from ever working in network television.


This is perhaps the most irritating time-type decision any idiot has ever made at a network. Early? EARLY? WhyTF would you start a show EARLY?

I now pad Madam Secretary by 10 minutes early in addition to one hour late.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, on election night, our local station that shows Jeopardy actually DID plan to air Jeopardy late night.. but it hadn't been in the guide data.. They even ran a crawl in the 10pm election results AND IIRC mentioned it in voiceover.. (after I had already sent them a complaint/question on their web site.)

BUT THEY SAID IT WOULD AIR AT 1:35.. It really started at 1:30. Not the end of the world, but annoying. (Since I paranoidly pad in this case, I did pre-pad by a few minutes, but not enough -- since I too am one of the few who thinks starting a show EARLY is pretty much unheard of.. MTV seems to do it, and the I guess cancelled GameTrailers.tv started early at least once or twice, but usually started close to 5 minutes over its allotted start time... every week.. without any live programming reason..)


----------



## laria

That happens here all the time too and for some reason I am like Charlie Brown with Lucy's football. Every time something is re-scheduled late night, it's always seems to be at the weirdly timed 1:37, so I just go with it, and then later when I go to watch the recording, it's even worse... it usually started at 1:00. I need to stop thinking, "maybe this is the time that they will actually start when they say they will..."


----------



## lpwcomp

astrohip said:


> This is perhaps the most irritating time-type decision any idiot has ever made at a network. Early? EARLY? WhyTF would you start a show EARLY?


Beats joining it "in progress".



astrohip said:


> I now pad Madam Secretary by 10 minutes early in addition to one hour late.


The night they decided to have local programming start at its "normal" time, it affected all of the "local" programming, including "The Pinkertons". Fortunately, my hour of padding on "CSI" picked it up.

The local CBS affiliate (WGCL 46) is awful. They regularly come back from commercial breaks late and go to local news early.

I've been pre and post padding almost everything by 1 or 2 minutes for a long time.


----------



## astrohip

lpwcomp said:


> Beats joining it "in progress".


Ha! True this.


----------



## SNJpage1

Three weeks in a row now no CSI in NJ area.


----------



## laria

Why wasn't it on last week? It finally aired here in NH last week after 2 failures.


----------



## dswallow

SNJpage1 said:


> Three weeks in a row now no CSI in NJ area.


It finally aired last week here in the NYC market/NJ Shore. Perhaps it's a Philadelphia area issue this time that kept it off air around Atlantic City.

CBS schedulers still suck though.


----------



## sushikitten

My TiVo recorded three attempts of a recent episode. The first one was The Good Wife. The second was news...? The third one was good.


----------

